# si et plau



## DrLindenbrock

Hola!
Voldria parlar una mica amb vosaltres del ús del "si et plau" en substitució de "si us plau". Això em semblaria l'ús més lògic però sé que's utilitza més amb el "us" també si amb aquella persona s'utilitza el "tu".
He fet una recerca en el (al???) fòrum i en la xarxa.

Aquí Betulina vaig dir que:



betulina said:


> Només el costum fa que digui "si us plau/sisplau" (tampoc dic mai "si et plau", tot i que sí que ho sento a vegades, perquè em sembla que quan ho diem no tenim present que es tracta d'una forma verbal, sinó d'una expressió marcada per demanar alguna cosa).


 
Aquí van dir que:



> *2 **si us plau *(o *si et plau*, o *si li plau*, etc) [ usat sovint en la forma _inv si us plau_ ] Formes de cortesia per a demanar quelcom. _Escolteu-me, si us plau. Deixa'm el llibre, si us plau _(o _si et plau_).


 
I escrivint "si et plau" en Google s'obtenen 12 200 resultats, mentre que són 678 000 amb el "us".

Doncs, és clar que l'ús general és d'utilitzar sempre el "si us plau".
Però vosaltres normalment, què feu?
I si utilitzeu normalment la forma amb el "us" però ho veieu escrit amb el "et", us sembla estrany?
A mi en canvi em sembla estrany de dir "si us plau" a una persona que estic tutejant ... però la llengua és la vostra i pertant seguiré el vostre model. 

Moltes gràcies, i com sempre, corregiu-me... per favor!


----------



## esfera

Jo sempre utilitzo si us plau, és una frase feta com please


----------



## Alva_1992

Hola DrLindenbrock!

Suposo que és per costum però jo sempre faig servir "si us plau" i si, em resultaria estrany veure escrit "si et plau" tot i saber que és correctíssim. Jo crec que pots dir-ho com vulguis però potser acabaràs fent servir més "si us plau" també, per costum.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ciao, dottore!

Jo sempre dic SI *US* PLAU encara que em dirigeixi amb el _tu_ al meu interlocutor.

Ara no recordo ningú del meu cercle que digui "SI *ET *PLAU", tot i que sí que ho he vist escrit. Si no vaig errada, la gent sol pronunciar el pronom ("us") o bé dir directament "SISPLAU", com indicava la companya Betulina .


----------



## Dixie!

Bé, al Delta no fem servir aquesta forma en llengua parlada, però a l'hora d'escriure solc escriure "si us plau", tot i que tinc entés que "si et plau" també és correcte. 

Darrerament també tinc dubtes sobre si escriure "sisplau" és correcte, perquè també tinc molta costum de fer-ho.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Mil gràcies a tots!
Ho sento però ahir no he pogut venir al fòrum, tot i que havia obert jo la discussió...
Doncs, sempre diré "si us plau", per conformar-me al ús general!
Fins aviat!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

DrLindenbrock said:


> Mil gràcies a tots!
> Ho sento però ahir no he pogut vaig poder venir al fòrum, tot i que havia obert jo la discussió...
> Així, doncs, sempre diré "si us plau", per conformar-me al a l'ús general!
> Fins aviat!


 
Qualche correzione, dottore!

Espero que no et sàpiga greu  È un piacere aiutare un fratello dell'altra sponda!


----------



## chics

Hola!

La Betulina té raó, estaria bé fer el "et" (si et plau) per ser més concients del que diem... però jo dic sempre _sisplau_, com una fórmula. Com _per favore_ o _please_. 

En francès també es conjuga (_si'l te/vous plaît_) i per contaminació del català sempre dic "vous" (_si'l vous plaît_) a tothom. I els "tu" em miren amb una cara... buscant-se l'home invisible al darrera.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Qualche correzione, dottore!
> 
> Espero que no et sàpiga greu  È un piacere aiutare ad un fratello dell'altra sponda!


 
Gràcies, germana! 
No no, no em sé greu! _Te agradezco_ moltíssim! 
I he apres una nova expressìó ("espero que no et sàpiga greu")!
(aquí "he apres" és bo, no? O és millor dir "vaig aprendre"?)


----------

